# SKP 2000 problem



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an older shakespeare SKP 2000 that I want to use for catfish. The crank seems to not engage all the time. I have not spent much time inside baitcasters but I took it apart and could find no broken parts. I noticed if you turn the brake in and hold the reel with crank pointed up, it disengages the spool. It seems the spool can be moved so far to the left that it backs off the gears. I put a small shim on the left side of the spool and it helped but I wonder if there is a better repair or is this a common problem with this reel?
T


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Can you get the blowup from their site? Sounds like shims missing somewhere.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

rattler said:


> Can you get the blowup from their site? Sounds like shims missing somewhere.


I looked around and could not find a manual for free. It is working now so maybe a shim is all it needed.
T


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Any time you take a reel apart, you need a system to get it back together. Get a sewing thread holder. looks like a tackle trey. Has worked for me for 30 years. You still need to remenber the orientation of the part. good luck.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Mike's Reel Repair has schematics (click here) for yours. Offhand, I think you may have a worn spool shaft (order the spool assy - #13 on the schematic.) You may want to order a few other "consumables" at the same time.

And I use Egg Cartons to separate my parts.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> Mike's Reel Repair has schematics (click here) for yours. Offhand, I think you may have a worn spool shaft (order the spool assy - #13 on the schematic.) You may want to order a few other "consumables" at the same time.
> 
> And I use Egg Cartons to separate my parts.



Good info! I found out I have a SKP2000C instead.(the number is partially scraped off) 
Thanks very much.
T


----------

